

Cloud Test Lab - jorgecastillo
https://developers.google.com/cloud-test-lab/

======
Toine
I can't wait for this to go live. Does anyone know how companies test their
Android apps without a service like that? Things like in-app purchases,
notifications and 3rd party SDKs are in my experience really hard to unit
test.

~~~
ignoramous
Companies usually build services similar to Cloud Test Lab internally.

Facebook (which has to deal with more than 4 billion installs combined for all
its apps) has written about their tooling infrastructure here:
[https://code.facebook.com/posts/924676474230092/mobile-
perfo...](https://code.facebook.com/posts/924676474230092/mobile-performance-
tooling-infrastructure-at-facebook/)

I wonder if Amazon has something up its sleeve... (EC2-esque for Android).

------
ignoramous
I think it might that [http://appurify.com](http://appurify.com) is what
powers the Cloud Test Lab behind the scenes?

~~~
Toine
Yep, I think so. They were acquired a year ago.

~~~
breakingcups
Does this mean they will drop iOS support?

------
johansch
DeviceAnywhere from a decade ago but free?

